# FT/FS: Fish and some equipment to Trade or Sell



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
I'm back after a 3 year hiatus from the hobby, my broken heart mended from selling my dream tank after a major life change and im finally in a position to have fishes again 
I just picked up a 29gal tank on the weekend from CL that came with some healthy big fish and some things I'd like to trade for low light plants, plant substrate, external filter canister or other kind of quiet one even an aqua clear would do, other fish too- there is a dwarf loach I'll be keeping so more of these guys would be good  - have three little brats now, not sure if I'll keep them
I like small non agressive pretty fish! My wish list is as follows:
-Kuhli/****** Loaches-have 2 pending 2 
-marble Hatchet fish- waiting till I see some healthy ones
-emperor Tetras-done 
-guppies - blues greens purples-done
-the small gouramis -golden honey, dwarf etc-have 3 sparkling enough for now.
-platy's - greens blues blacks-decided against
-galaxy rasboras- have 3 looking for more!! Love these little beauties 
-little puffers (non fin nipping if possible) - waiting till I get a species tank
-German rams - decided to wait 
- other small non aggressive colorful chichlids- apistos maybe? 
- small clown pleco or similar -done have a mini BN and hill stream loach

Equipment I have to trade or sell:
$20-24x12 tank top with one fluorescent light tube 
$5-1 external (non submersible) heater for a small tank
$6-3 Plastic plants a "Val" one med sized floating and anothe big tall bushy thing 
$15-Undergravel filter 24X12 

EVERYTHING IS OBO OR FT PLUS CASH TO YOU IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING I MUST HAVE 

I'd like to set this tank up as a fully planted peaceful community tank so I have as follows on my wish list for equipment: (will buy or trade)
Eco complete or plant sub of some kind- have one bag could use another-getting more this weekend!! 
CO2 system for 29gal-still need and need to understand....sigh Ferts and this CO2 stuff have me completely confused :S 
Quiet external filter for 29gal
Plants!!! Any that are easy to grow.picking up lots this weekend!!
That's all I can think of for now!

I'm doing this on my iphone so don't have the patience to remove the photos ?? 
Feel free to text me too 778 918 7208
I'm located at West 12th Ave near Granville in Vancouver.
Nita


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we have emperor tetra, rummynose, bentosi tetra, a few dwarf peaceful cichlids like rams, apisto and dicrossus, lots of small plecos.

Check our stock list on CANADIAN AQUATICS for pricing and photos.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Charles  I'll let you know when I'm ready to order!


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Bump - added in OBO on everything and trade + cash option to those of you who may have irresistibles! 
By the weekend I'll take these fishes to LFS for adoption or hopefully a little store cred. 
FYI everyone had a lovely move and are all eating well and looking good. 
Happy Tuesday everyone !!!


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

congrats on getting that tank - it was a steal of deal!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

The Angels not munching on the neons? or are they in the same tank?


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! it helped that she was 2 blocks from me  i'm looking forward to the transformation!


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

TigerOscar said:


> The Angels not munching on the neons? or are they in the same tank?


Nope they are fine together (in the same tank yes I only have one tank so far!) unless the Big Black neons bite their trailing fins then the Angles get peeved and give them a chase lol...but the woman I bought them from said that they have all been in the tank together since they were babies so I think that helps ....it's the CAE I am worried about he is big and freaks everyone out when he gets startled.....gots to go!


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Bump and Update  
The Angels are still up for trade or sale till tomorrow afternoon if anyone is interested see pics in original post.
One big black marble and one marble koi. 
The CAE is pending pick up on Sunday and if isn't gone then will go to my LFS ASAP as I feel bad for it in a 33 gal tank. 
The tetras found a home with Wayne  and I got two Kuhlis in exchange! Yay
I'm looking to get some emperor tetras and possibly a german ram this weekend too!
Happy long weekend everyone!
Nita 778 918 7208 feel free to call or text.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

View attachment 14888
Bump and Update again, 
All the fish are re-homed now.
I have a tank full of new little fish, Yay! 

Still FS-FT
$20-12 X 24 hood I think it's a Marineland. It has one fluorescent light.
$15- UG filter 2 plates for 20-30 gal tank comes with extra set of covers with foam and charcoal for top of tubes. 
$5- 1 heater non submersible for 10 to 20gal

EVERYTHING IS OBO OR FT PLUS CASH TO YOU IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING I MUST HAVE

I'd like to set this tank up as a fully planted peaceful community tank so I have as follows on my wish list for equipment: (will buy or trade)
Eco complete 1 bag of Black 
CO2 system for 29gal
Quiet external filter for 29+gal
Plants!!! Any that are easy to grow.
Plant Ferts.
Feel free to text me too 778 918 7208
I'm located at West 12th Ave near Granville in Vancouver.
No car so exchanges need to happen via skytrain accessible locations.
Nita


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

*New pic!*

Bump-new photo


aquariussun said:


> View attachment 14888
> bump and update again,
> all the fish are re-homed now.
> I have a tank full of new little fish, yay!
> ...


----------



## javamoss (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll have some rotala indica trimmings after I do some pruning this weekend. I got them for free from another member here, so I'll pass them on for free too. They're growing like a weed in my tank! Let me know if you want them.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

That would be wonderful!!  Thanks a bunch ....i don't have my eco complete yet but have ferts and a good light you think that they would be ok for a few weeks to float or be in my regular gravel?



javamoss said:


> I'll have some rotala indica trimmings after I do some pruning this weekend. I got them for free from another member here, so I'll pass them on for free too. They're growing like a weed in my tank! Let me know if you want them.


----------



## javamoss (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmm, I'm not sure if you can keep them for a few weeks floating, but it's worth a shot. Gravel might work. I'll probably have to trim them again in a few weeks so I can always give more. I'll PM you my contact info so you can pick up the trimmings.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had mine float for a while. They don't mind, they just grow differently. Roatalas are able to adapt to nutrients in the water column, so I would say if you don't want to them to grow along the surface, just tie them together to a weight and sink them down. You can bury the bottom portions/roots later.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! For the tips  I now just have to figure out how to get the Eco complete mixed in with my existing gravel without causing too much disturbance ! I'm thinking a PVC tube would work and just do a little bit at a time so not to overwhelm anything.
....oh and then there is the problem of the UG filter and how to get that out too, sigh if only I possessed patience


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Humpday bump!!



aquariussun said:


> hi everyone!
> I'm back after a 3 year hiatus from the hobby, my broken heart mended from selling my dream tank after a major life change and im finally in a position to have fishes again
> i just picked up a 29gal tank on the weekend from cl that came with some healthy big fish and some things i'd like to trade for low light plants, plant substrate, external filter canister or other kind of quiet one even an aqua clear would do, other fish too- there is a dwarf loach i'll be keeping so more of these guys would be good  - have three little brats now, not sure if i'll keep them
> i like small non agressive pretty fish! My wish list is as follows:
> ...


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Update~The heater and the 12x24 lid/cover are pending sale on Saturday!


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like the items are still available as the person has not replied to me after saying they wanted it for sure !! So, if anyone is interested and would like to meet in Burnaby I am headed out there today in the afternoon please text or call me though as i will not be checking here again today! 778 918 7208
Cheers and happy Saturday 
Nita


aquariussun said:


> Update~The heater and the 12x24 lid/cover are pending sale on Saturday!


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

*UG filter now for free! 24x12*

I cracked it when I was trying to seperate the plates, no major damage but I won't sell it like that.
Pick up only Granville and 12th
Cheers!


----------

